# Old school Earthquake 400tx!!



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

earthquake power 400tx amplifier old school us amp - eBay (item 280547254614 end time Sep-09-10 18:26:03 PDT)

$70 for a 400tx! Holy hell someone buy it and save me from spending my money that I don't have. That has got to be the most power I have seen for $70. This amp will shred 15's like tissue paper.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess you'd **** on your self if you knew how much I paid for this?









It was a freebie muahaha


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I found out better than a decade ago what those were capable of. Stupid amounts of power. More than the typical Zed amps (Hifonics, Autotek, etc). There's no other way to describe them than RAW. I have to resist, I'm so out of my allowance of amp money this month already. LOL.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Those weren't Zed at all. Similar but not Zed. I've been told the story about Steve Mantz & Hohmann, the guy that owned Earthquake but I forget.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Right, Zed amps are known for their raw power, these put out more than typical Zed amps.


----------

